# news 12/16



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Minnesota Lynx Honor Eight Teams with the Inaugural 'Lynx Team of the Week' Awards

*Minneapolis/St. Paul - The Minnesota Lynx are proud to announce the eight high schools that have earned the distinction of receiving the first "Lynx Team of the Week" awards. 
In conjunction with the "Lynx Ballerz Tour Live," the "Lynx Team of the Week" initiative is part of an offseason program that the Minnesota Lynx have introduced this winter in an effort to give back to the basketball community in the state of Minnesota. The "Lynx Team of the Week" initiative celebrates excellence in the classroom, in the community, and on the court.

Beginning today, the Minnesota Lynx will recognize one girls team and one boys team in each of the state's four classes every Tuesday throughout the high school regular season.

"I have coached basketball at every level there is and won the Class A state championship when I coached the boys basketball team at De La Salle High School," said Lynx head coach Don Zierden. "The one thing that has impressed me most is the amount of talent that there is in the high schools here in Minnesota. We have some of the nation's best teams playing right here in our own backyard. I am thrilled that the Minnesota Lynx have introduced this program so that these teams and these athletes are able to receive the recognition that they deserve for their achievements on the court, in the classroom, and in the community."

This week's recipients are:

Girls Basketball
Class A
Wrenshall is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after a 3-0 start to the 2007-08 season. Andrea Gould and Samantha Anderson have led the Wrens in wins against Cook (78-48), Mountain Iron-Buhl (74-56) and AlBrook (82-24). Gould has averaged 25.0 points and 15.7 rebounds in the first three games. Anderson has averaged 17.7 points per game, 4.3 assists, 5.3 rebounds, and 4.0 steals in the three victories.

Class AA
Minnesota Valley Lutheran is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after a pair of convincing wins last week. The Chargers are off to a 4-0 start to their 2007-08 season thanks to an astonishing 38.0-point margin of victory. Amanda Barrer scored 19 points in an 85-29 win over Buffalo Lake-Hectos on Dec. 7 after an 18-point effort in a 93-51 win over Wabasso on Dec. 4. Kara Black had 23 points in the Dec. 7 victory, while Amanda Burk added 15 points and 12 rebounds in the Dec. 4 win. The Chargers started the season with wins over Nicollet (74-57) and West Lutheran (80-43).

Class AAA
Totino-Grace is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week. The Eagles lost both games in the Hamline University tournament, but have since rebounded nicely with four straight victories over Academy of Holy Angels (74-38), Irondale (74-46), Columbia Heights (80-29), and Spring Lake Park (76-39). Veronica Scott has led the way with 12.7 points per game, while Lizzi Naumann is second on the team with 11.3 points a game.

Class AAAA
St. Paul Central is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week following a 5-1 start to the season. The only blemish on the record so far is a loss in the Hamline University tournament, but the defending state champions have won their five games by an average of 21.2 points a game. Kiara Buford (16.3 points per game), Megan Howard (13.8), Theairra Taylor (13.8), and Georgie Jones (10.8) are all averaging double figures for the Minutemen.

Boys Basketball
Class A
Ellsworth is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week. Ranked second in the initial Class A state rankings, the Panthers kicked off their season with an 89-59 win over Southwest Minnesota Christian. Cody Schilling led the Panthers with 25 points, 10 assists and nine rebounds. Trevor Gruis added 17 points, 10 rebounds and five blocks.

Class AA
Plainview-Elgin-Millville is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after a 45-point win over Wabasha-Kellog (85-40) on Dec. 7. Zach Flies led Bulldogs with 20 points and seven rebounds. Cole Olstad contributed 15 points and five assists to the victory, while Ross Grobe added 10 points and four steals.

Class AAA
Minneapolis Washburn is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week following a 67-34 victory over Highland Park. RaShed Hageman scored 13 points to lead the Millers, while Taurice Smith added 12 points and Mike Silberman contributed 10 points in the season-opening victory.

Class AAAA
Sibley High School is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after outlasting Apple Valley in a 79-74 victory. Peter Leslie scored 29 points to power the Warriors. Chris Halvorsen scored 13 points, while Maurice Hernandez added 12 points to help the Warriors open the 2007-08 season with the win.

Each team will receive a Certificate of Merit, courtesy of the Minnesota Lynx, along with a spotlight on Lynxbasketball.com. All 104 teams will also be invited to a Lynx game during their 10th Anniversary season next summer.

The Minnesota Lynx are now running their Holiday Hoopla Ticket Drive, where 10 percent of all season tickets purchased by Dec. 31 will be used to purchase toys that will be donated to Toys for Tots. Join the Lynx for their 10th Anniversary season in 2008 and help Toys for Tots brighten up the holidays for needy children by calling 612-673-8400, e-mailing [email protected] or visiting the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dunn Named Fever's Head Coach*

INDIANAPOLIS - Regarded as one of the most successful women's basketball coaches in history, Lin Dunn has been named as the fourth head coach in Indiana Fever franchise history. The owner of 525 wins as a college and professional coach, Dunn sheds the assistant title she has worn the past four seasons in Indiana in order to return to the head coaching ranks. She is well-chronicled as one of the nation's foremost pioneers of women's basketball, and one of its most prominent coaches and leaders.
Dunn's coaching resume includes four decades of coaching at the highest levels - the past 10 years in the professional ranks, between stints in Portland, Seattle and Indiana. Prior to her four seasons as a Fever assistant, Dunn served as head coach and general manager of the Seattle Storm, operating the city's expansion franchise from 1999 to 2002.
Overall, she owns a 525-350 (.600) record as a college and pro head coach. 
"I am very excited that Lin has agreed to take the leadership role of this team," said Chief Operating Officer and General Manager Kelly Krauskopf. "It was important for us to hire someone who has head coaching experience and who understands what it takes to win in this league. Her career winning percentage and significant head coaching experience speak directly to that. She is a strong leader who is a proven winner with incredible basketball knowledge. I look forward to building a WNBA championship team with Lin."
Speaking from Australia, Fever point guard Tully Bevilaqua offered her thoughts: "Congratulations to Coach Dunn on being named the new Fever head coach. It's an exciting time moving forward with Coach Dunn. She has great insight as a former head coach and as an assistant, and she knows the game inside and out. I'm looking forward to working with Coach Dunn on the court and fulfilling our dream of bringing a title to Indiana."
Dunn served in a scouting capacity for the Fever and former coach Nell Fortner during the 2003 season, and was added to the Fever staff in 2004 - allowing her to remain close to her hometown of Dresden, Tenn. She completed four seasons as an assistant coach with the Fever, the final three which saw Indiana match its franchise record with identical 21-13 records. Her on-court responsibilities included work with the Fever defense which has cemented itself among the stingiest in the WNBA. The Fever allowed the fewest points in the WNBA during each of the 2006 and 2007 summers, and finished first or second in the league in steals in both seasons.
Before joining the Fever, Dunn built the Storm by drafting eventual league MVP Lauren Jackson and 2002 NCAA Player of the Year Sue Bird. In her final year with the Storm, 2002, she guided Seattle to a 17-15 record and the club's first appearance in the WNBA Playoffs. Dunn was runner-up as the WNBA's Coach of the Year.
It was with the Storm, at Conseco Fieldhouse coincidentally, that she recorded her 500th coaching victory, when Seattle defeated the Fever (74-71 in overtime) on June 4, 2001.
Dunn's first assignment in professional basketball came with a midseason phone call to take over the coaching reigns of the American Basketball League's Portland Power during its inaugural campaign in 1996-97. She won her first game on the same night she was introduced as head coach. A year later, Dunn led the Power on a worst-to-first run that culminated with a 27-17 record and a Western Conference championship. The remarkable turnaround earned Dunn the ABL Coach of the Year honor while guiding such stars as DeLisha Milton-Jones, Sonja Henning, Elaine Powell and former Fever center and two-time ABL MVP Natalie Williams. Portland was in first place at 9-4 when the ABL ceased operations two days before Christmas in 1998.
Her tenure in Portland not only continued the coaching success she has achieved at every level of her career, but also enhanced her profile off the court. In the fledgling league that preceded the WNBA, Dunn's charisma helped the Power to achieve the largest marketing revenue in the ABL and its second-highest attendance.
She is perhaps best known as the architect of the Purdue University women's basketball program, guiding the Boilermakers for nine seasons (1988-96) and collecting three Big Ten conference titles. She led the Old Gold-and-Black to seven NCAA Tournaments, four Sweet Sixteen appearances and a trip to the Final Four in 1994. In nine years at Purdue, she earned a 206-68 (.752) record and catapulted the school among the elite women's basketball programs in the country. She still is the program's winningest coach.
Dunn coached and recruited three Kodak All-Americans, three Big Ten Players of the Year and two Big Ten Athletes of the Year. Future WNBA stars that emerged from her tenure at Purdue were Summer Erb, Ukari Figgs, Stacey Lovelace, Michelle VanGorp and former Fever star Stephanie White.
Since her collegiate coaching career began at Austin Peay in 1970, she put together a remarkable 25-year record that includes a .635 career winning percentage at four schools (447-257). She left three of those schools - Purdue, Miami and Austin Peay - as the winningest coach in program history.
On the national level, she served on USA Basketball staffs for the 1992 Olympics and 1990 gold medal-winning World Championship and Goodwill Games teams. She was head coach of the 1995 bronze medal-winning USA Jones Cup team, and also served for eight years on the USA Basketball Team selection committee.
Prior to arriving in West Lafayette, she coached at Miami, Fla., from 1979-87. She posted a 149-119 (.556) record through eight seasons and was the first coach to award a scholarship to a women's basketball player. One of the last players she recruited, Frances Savage, was a Kodak All-American in 1992. She was named the Florida Coach of the Year in 1980-81.
After building a program at Austin Peay for six years, Dunn spent one season at Mississippi before taking the Miami job. She led the Rebels to a 25-15 record and a 12th-place finish at the AIAW National Tournament. Her club ended three-time national champion Delta State's 56-game winning streak and was named the Mississippi Coach of the Year.
A native of Nashville, Tenn., Dunn has earned induction into the athletic halls of fame at both Miami and Austin Peay. She served as chair of the Kodak All-America Selection Committee from 1982-88 and was president of the Women's Basketball Coaches Association in 1984-85.
Dunn earned a B.S. degree in health, physical education and English from Tennessee-Martin. A year later, she received an M.S. degree in physical education from Tennessee-Knoxville.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*2008 WNBA season tips off May 17*

NEW YORK, Dec. 13, 2007 - The Women's National Basketball Association will tip off its 12th season of play on Saturday, May 17, as 12 of the league's 14 teams square off on opening day. The WNBA's 2008 season tip off will be highlighted by Lisa Leslie's much-anticipated return to the court when the Los Angeles Sparks take on Diana Taurasi and the defending champion Phoenix Mercury. The Sparks-Mercury contest will air at 3:30 p.m. ET on ABC, marking the first of eight weekend telecasts on ABC during the regular season. 
Earlier this year, the WNBA and ESPN announced an eight-year extension of their agreement to have ABC, ESPN and ESPN2 televise WNBA games through the 2016 season. This agreement, reached in a year when the WNBA delivered increased regular- and post-season attendance, increased postseason TV viewership, increased Web traffic on WNBA.com and strong support from business partners, reinforced ESPN's long-term commitment to the WNBA as a valuable television property. The extension -- which gives ESPN enhanced digital rights to the WNBA and also guarantees increased promotion of the WNBA on ESPN -- runs through the WNBA's 20th season. 
For the third straight year, ESPN2 will feature "WNBA Tuesdays" as the appointment viewing destination for WNBA fans. ESPN2 will televise "WNBA Tuesdays" for nine weeks during the 2008 regular season, beginning with a May 20th telecast featuring a Western Conference match up between the Sacramento Monarchs and Seattle Storm. Combined WNBA coverage on ABC and ESPN2 will include 21 national telecasts in 2008, while NBA TV, the league's 24-hour television network, will offer 70 regular season contests. 
"We eagerly anticipate what 2008 has in store for the WNBA, with a phenomenal draft class, stronger team rivalries, expanded coverage on ESPN2, and a global stage on which the WNBA's elite will compete in the Olympics," said WNBA President Donna Orender. "The WNBA continues to grow and showcase the best women's basketball in the world. After the excitement and competition last season and throughout the WNBA Playoffs, we can't wait to tip off the 2008 season." 
With more than 25 players expected to compete for the gold during the 2008 Olympic Games held in Beijing, China (August 8-24), the league has not scheduled any games between July 28 - August 27. Instead, the WNBA season will be extended by three weeks so WNBA players can represent their home countries in the 2008 Olympic Games. Similar to the 2004 season that also saw a break in the schedule for the Olympics, WNBA teams and players will remain active in the communities while on hiatus from regular season action. Players not competing in the Olympics will participate in a variety of community-based events and activities designed to give fans a unique opportunity to interact with their favorite WNBA teams. 
Following the 2008 Olympic Games, in which the United States looks to earn its fourth consecutive Olympic gold medal in women's basketball, the WNBA will tip off the second half of the season on August 28. The regular season schedule concludes on September 14 with the playoffs scheduled to begin on September 18. The complete 2008 regular season and national broadcast schedule follows. 
As previously announced, a new franchise in Atlanta will begin play in 2008, bringing to 14 the total number of WNBA teams. The yet-to-be-named Atlanta team will compete in the Eastern Conference with the Connecticut Sun, Chicago Sky, Detroit Shock, Indiana Fever, New York Liberty and Washington Mystics while the Houston Comets, Los Angeles Sparks, Minnesota Lynx, Phoenix Mercury, Sacramento Monarchs, San Antonio Silver Stars and Seattle Storm square off in the Western Conference. Each team will play in-conference opponents three or four times next season and out-of-conference opponents on two occasions. 
2008 WNBA Regular Season Schedule
Day Date Visitor Home Local Eastern 
Saturday May 17 Houston Detroit 3:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Saturday May 17 Los Angeles Phoenix 12:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Saturday May 17 Atlanta Connecticut 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Saturday May 17 Washington Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday May 17 San Antonio Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday May 17 Chicago Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday May 18 Connecticut New York 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday May 18 Detroit Minnesota 5:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Tuesday May 20 Phoenix San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday May 20 Sacramento Seattle 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Wednesday May 21 Indiana Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday May 22 Washington New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday May 22 Sacramento Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Thursday May 22 Seattle Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday May 23 Detroit Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday May 24 Seattle San Antonio 2:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Saturday May 24 Sacramento Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Sunday May 25 Los Angeles Atlanta 3:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Sunday May 25 Houston Washington 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday May 25 New York Detroit 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Tuesday May 27 Indiana Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday May 27 Atlanta Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday May 27 Minnesota Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Thursday May 29 Los Angeles Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday May 29 Minnesota Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday May 30 New York Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday May 30 Houston Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday May 30 San Antonio Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday May 31 Los Angeles Washington 3:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Saturday May 31 Detroit Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday May 31 Phoenix Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Sunday June 1 Connecticut Chicago 4:00 PM 5:00 PM 
Sunday June 1 Houston Seattle 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Tuesday June 3 Minnesota Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday June 3 Seattle New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Tuesday June 3 Los Angeles Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday June 3 San Antonio Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Tuesday June 3 Washington Phoenix 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Wednesday June 4 Seattle Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday June 6 Minnesota Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday June 6 Houston New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday June 6 Chicago Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday June 6 Washington San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday June 6 Detroit Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday June 6 Phoenix Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Saturday June 7 Houston Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday June 7 Atlanta Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday June 7 Detroit Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday June 8 Washington Connecticut 3:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Sunday June 8 Sacramento New York 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday June 8 San Antonio Minnesota 5:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Tuesday June 10 Connecticut Minnesota 6:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Wednesday June 11 Sacramento Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Wednesday June 11 New York Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Wednesday June 11 Indiana San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Wednesday June 11 Phoenix Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Wednesday June 11 Detroit Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Thursday June 12 Sacramento Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday June 13 Indiana Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday June 13 Seattle San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday June 13 Washington Chicago 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Friday June 13 Connecticut Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Saturday June 14 Detroit Phoenix 12:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Saturday June 14 Minnesota New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday June 14 Seattle Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Saturday June 14 Los Angeles Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday June 15 San Antonio Indiana 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Monday June 16 Atlanta Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Monday June 16 Connecticut Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Wednesday June 18 San Antonio Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Wednesday June 18 New York Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Wednesday June 18 Washington Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Wednesday June 18 Connecticut Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Wednesday June 18 Chicago Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Friday June 20 Atlanta Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday June 20 Minnesota Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday June 20 Los Angeles San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday June 20 Chicago Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday June 20 Connecticut Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday June 20 Indiana Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday June 21 Houston Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Sunday June 22 Detroit Atlanta 3:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Sunday June 22 Phoenix New York 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday June 22 Chicago Sacramento 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Sunday  June 22 Indiana Los Angeles 6:30 PM 9:30 PM 
Tuesday June 24 Seattle Los Angeles 12:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Tuesday June 24 Detroit Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday June 24 Phoenix Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday June 24 Sacramento Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday June 24 New York Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday June 24 Houston San Antonio 8:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Thursday June 26 Indiana New York 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday June 26 Connecticut Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday June 26 Sacramento Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Thursday June 26 San Antonio Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Thursday June 26 Phoenix Chicago 8:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Thursday June 26 Washington Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Friday June 27 Atlanta Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday June 28 Detroit Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday June 28 Minnesota San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday June 28 Indiana Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Saturday June 28 New York Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday June 29 Phoenix Connecticut 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday June 29 Atlanta Detroit 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Sunday June 29 Washington Seattle 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 Houston Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 Phoenix Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 Chicago Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 Detroit San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 Washington Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Tuesday July 1 New York Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Wednesday July 2 Chicago Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday July 3 Houston Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday July 3 Sacramento San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Thursday July 3 New York Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Thursday July 3 Minnesota Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Saturday July 5 Sacramento Houston 2:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Saturday July 5 Connecticut Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday July 5 Chicago Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday July 5 New York Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday July 5 Minnesota Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday July 6 San Antonio Washington 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday July 6 Phoenix Los Angeles 6:30 PM 9:30 PM 
Tuesday July 8 Houston Phoenix 12:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Tuesday July 8 Indiana Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday July 8 Connecticut Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Tuesday July 8 New York San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday July 8 Seattle Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Wednesday July 9 Atlanta Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Wednesday July 9 Houston Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Thursday July 10 Phoenix Seattle 12:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Thursday July 10 San Antonio Chicago 6:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday July 10 Los Angeles Sacramento 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Friday July 11 Washington Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday July 11 Atlanta San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday July 12 Chicago Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday July 12 Detroit New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday July 12 Houston Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday July 12 Phoenix Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday July 12 Los Angeles Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday July 13 Connecticut Washington 3:30 PM 3:30 PM 
Sunday July 13 Atlanta Chicago 5:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Monday July 14 San Antonio Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Tuesday July 15 New York Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday July 15 San Antonio Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Wednesday July 16 Chicago Detroit 12:00 PM 12:00 PM 
Wednesday July 16 Atlanta Indiana 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Thursday July 17 Minnesota Houston 11:00 AM 12:00 PM 
Thursday July 17 Washington New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday July 17 Los Angeles Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Friday July 18 Detroit Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday July 18 Seattle Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday July 18 Connecticut Chicago 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Friday July 18 Atlanta Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday July 19 Indiana New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday July 19 Minnesota San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday July 19 Los Angeles Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Saturday July 19 Atlanta Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday July 20 Chicago Connecticut 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday July 20 Seattle Washington 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday July 20 Sacramento Detroit 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Tuesday July 22 Sacramento Atlanta 11:00 AM 11:00 AM 
Tuesday July 22 Seattle Minnesota 12:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Tuesday July 22 Los Angeles Detroit 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday July 22 Indiana Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday July 22 Phoenix Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Wednesday July 23 New York Washington 11:30 AM 11:30 AM 
Thursday July 24 Chicago San Antonio 11:30 AM 12:30 PM 
Thursday July 24 Phoenix Sacramento 11:30 AM 2:30 PM 
Thursday July 24 Los Angeles Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday July 24 Minnesota Indiana 7:00 PM  7:00 PM 
Thursday July 24 Detroit Houston 8:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Friday July 25 Los Angeles New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday July 25 Washington Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday July 25 San Antonio Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday July 25 Seattle Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday July 26 Chicago Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Saturday July 26 Indiana Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 New York Atlanta 3:00 PM 3:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 Connecticut Washington 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 San Antonio Detroit 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 Los Angeles Minnesota 5:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 Indiana Phoenix 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Sunday July 27 Sacramento Seattle 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Thursday August 28 Connecticut Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday August 28 Chicago New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday August 28 San Antonio Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Thursday August 28 Houston Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Thursday August 28 Sacramento Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Friday August 29 Chicago Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday August 29 Connecticut Atlanta 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday August 29 New York Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Saturday August 30 Atlanta Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Saturday August 30 Washington Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Saturday August 30 Houston Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday August 30 San Antonio Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Sunday August 31 Seattle Connecticut 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday August 31 Detroit Chicago 5:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Monday September 1 Minnesota Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Tuesday September 2 Indiana Washington 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday September 2 Seattle Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday September 2 New York Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Wednesday September 3 Minnesota Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Thursday September 4 Seattle Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday September 5 Chicago Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Friday September 5 Atlanta New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday September 5 Indiana Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Friday September 5 Los Angeles San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday September 5 Sacramento Phoenix 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday September 6 Detroit Washington 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Saturday September 6 Los Angeles Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Saturday September 6 Minnesota Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Sunday September 7 San Antonio Connecticut 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday September 7 Chicago New York 1:00 PM 1:00 PM 
Sunday September 7 Houston Phoenix 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Sunday September 7 Minnesota Sacramento 6:00 PM 9:00 PM 
Monday September 8 Indiana Atlanta 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday September 9 Phoenix Detroit 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Tuesday September 9 San Antonio New York 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Tuesday September 9 Washington Chicago 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday September 9 Indiana Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Tuesday September 9 Connecticut Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Tuesday September 9 Seattle Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Thursday September 11 New York Indiana 7:00 PM 7:00 PM 
Thursday September 11 Washington Detroit 7:30 PM 7:30 PM 
Thursday September 11 Connecticut San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Thursday September 11 Atlanta Los Angeles 7:30 PM 10:30 PM 
Friday September 12 Phoenix Minnesota 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Friday September 12 New York Chicago 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Friday September 12 Sacramento Houston 7:30 PM 8:30 PM 
Friday September 12 Atlanta Seattle 7:00 PM 10:00 PM 
Saturday September 13 Washington Connecticut 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Saturday September 13 Phoenix Indiana 6:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Saturday September 13 Sacramento San Antonio 7:00 PM 8:00 PM 
Sunday September 14 Detroit New York 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday September 14 Minnesota Washington 4:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday September 14 Houston Chicago 3:00 PM 4:00 PM 
Sunday September 14 Seattle Los Angeles 2:00 PM 5:00 PM 

2008 WNBA National Television Schedule 
Day Date Eastern Local Away Home Network 
Saturday May 17 3:30 PM 12:30 PM Los Angeles Phoenix ABC 
Tuesday May 20 10:30 PM 7:30 PM Sacramento Seattle ESPN2 
Saturday May 24 3:30 PM 2:30 PM Seattle San Antonio ABC 
Tuesday May 27 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Indiana Connecticut ESPN2 
Saturday May 31 3:30 PM 3:30 PM Los Angeles Washington ABC 
Tuesday June 3 10:30 PM 7:30 PM Washington Phoenix ESPN2 
Tuesday June 10 7:00 PM 6:00 PM Connecticut Minnesota ESPN2 
Saturday June 14 3:30 PM 12:30 PM Detroit Phoenix ABC 
Tuesday June 24 9:00 PM 8:00 PM Houston San Antonio ESPN2 
Thursday June 26 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Indiana New York ESPN2 # 
Thursday June 26 9:00 PM 8:00 PM Phoenix Chicago ESPN2 # 
Tuesday July 1 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Phoenix Atlanta ESPN2 
Sunday July 6 1:00 PM 1:00 PM San Antonio Washington ABC 
Thursday July 10 7:00 PM 6:00 PM San Antonio Chicago ESPN2 # 
Thursday July 10 9:00 PM 6:00 PM Los Angeles Sacramento ESPN2 # 
Sunday July 13 3:30 PM 3:30 PM Connecticut Washington ABC 
Tuesday July 15 7:00 PM 7:00 PM New York Connecticut ESPN2 
Tuesday July 22 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Los Angeles Detroit ESPN2 
Thursday July 24 8:00 PM 7:00 PM Detroit Houston ESPN2 
Sunday August 31 1:00 PM 1:00 PM Seattle Connecticut ABC 
Sunday September 7 1:00 PM 1:00 PM Chicago New York ABC 
Tuesday September 9 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Phoenix Detroit ESPN2 
Sunday September 14 5:00 PM 2:00 PM Seattle Los Angeles ESPN2 
# ESPN2 will televise one game on this day 
* schedule subject to change


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock Releases 2008 Schedule*

Auburn Hills, MI -The Detroit Shock's quest for a sixth straight trip to the postseason and a third WNBA title begins at home on Saturday, May 17 against Tina Thompson and Sheryl Swoopes of the Houston Comets at 3:30 p.m. EST.Other highlights of the Shock home schedule include a 2007 WNBA Finals rematch with the Phoenix Mercury on September 9, two meetings against 2007 Eastern Conference Finals foe Tamika Catchings and the Indiana Fever (May 21 and September 5), and Ruth Riley's return to The Palace with the San Antonio Silver Stars on July 27. The Shock will also host Atlanta, the WNBA's most recent expansion team, on Sunday, June 29.
Both of Detroit's games against the Mercury will be televised nationally this season - at Phoenix on June 14 on ABC and at Detroit on September 9 on ESPN2 - as will the July 22 home tilt against Los Angeles and Detroit's July 24 trip to Houston. Additional Shock games will be broadcast nationally via the league's 24-hour television network, NBA TV. A complete schedule of NBA TV games, as well as Detroit's preseason and local television broadcast schedule will be released later in the New Year.
No WNBA games are scheduled from July 28 through August 27 as Detroit's Katie Smith and as many as 25 other WNBA players represent their countries in the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China (August 8-24). The Shock will have seven games remaining following the break, six of which will come against Eastern Conference foes as final jockeying for playoff position gets underway. The WNBA playoffs begin on September 18.
The addition of Atlanta to the WNBA gives each conference seven teams. Every team will play four of their in-conference opponents three times, two of their in-conference opponents four times, and two games against each non-conference opponent. In 2008, the Shock play four games against New York and Washington.
Experience the two-time WNBA Champion Detroit Shock presented by AirMaster Heating and Air Conditioning, a premiere LENNOX dealer by calling (248) 377.0100 or by logging on to www.DetroitShock.com.
Detroit Shock 2008 Schedule
Date Opponent	Time	Natl.TV	LocalTV
May Sat. 17 Houston 3:30 pm 
Sun. 18 @ Minnesota 6:00 pm 
Wed. 21 Indiana 7:30 pm 
Fri. 23 @ Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Sun. 25 New York 6:00 pm 
Sat. 31 @ Indiana 7:00 pm 
June	Wed. 4 Seattle 7:30 pm 
Fri. 6 @ Sacramento 10:00 pm 
Sat. 7 @ Seattle 10:00 pm 
Wed. 11 @ Los Angeles 10:30 pm 
Sat. 14 @ Phoenix 3:30 pm	ABC 
Fri. 20 Minnesota 7:30 pm 
Sun. 22 @ Atlanta 3:00 pm 
Tue. 24 @ Connecticut 7:00 pm 
Thu. 26 Connecticut 7:30 pm 
Sat. 28 @ Chicago 8:00 pm 
Sun. 29 Atlanta 6:00 pm 
July	Tue. 1 @ San Antonio 8:00 pm 
Tue. 8 Connecticut 7:30 pm 
Fri. 11 Washington 7:30 pm 
Sat. 12 @	New York 7:30 pm 
Wed. 16 Chicago 12:00 pm 
Fri. 18 @	Washington 7:00 pm 
Sun. 20 Sacramento 6:00 pm 
Tue.  22 Los Angeles 7:00 pm	ESPN2 
Thu. 24 @	Houston 9:00 pm ESPN2
Sun. 27 San Antonio 6:00 pm 
August	Fri. 29 New York 7:30 pm 
Sun. 31 @	Chicago 6:00 pm 
September	Fri. 5 Indiana 7:30 pm 
Sat. 6 @	Washington 6:00 pm 
Tue. 9 Phoenix 7:00 pm	ESPN2 
Thu. 11 Washington 7:30 pm 
Sun.	14 @	New York	4:00 pm
All Times Eastern


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Monarchs Fans To Enjoy More Home Weekend Games In 2008*

SACRAMENTO, CALIF., Dec. 13, 2007 - The Sacramento Monarchs will play 12 home weekend games in 2008. The Monarchs view these home weekend dates as the best opportunities for Northern California sports enthusiasts to experience women's basketball at its highest level. The 34-game regular season schedule features the Monarchs playing four home games on Fridays, six home games on Saturdays and two home games on Sundays during the 2008 season. 
"We have received feedback from our fans that they prefer weekend dates for Monarchs games," said Danette Leighton, vice president of Monarchs business operations. "As their advocates, Maloof Sports & Entertainment has communicated this need for more weekend dates and we are extremely pleased with our 2008 schedule."

The 2008 Monarchs season will feature six Special Event Games. Along with great basketball, these six games will include unique elements to provide fans with an enhanced experience at ARCO Arena. Elements may include outdoor fun zones with bounce houses, hand printing and card making stations, carnival games and activities and special surprise guests. 
Monarchs Special Event Games include:
- Opening Night - Saturday, May 17, versus the San Antonio Silver Stars 
o Be a part of the Monarchs tip-off to their 12th WNBA Season and collect your commemorative Opening Night Lapel Pin.
- Dads and Daughters - Saturday, June 14, versus the Los Angeles Sparks
o Celebrate Father's Day with the Monarchs at the special game for fathers and daughters of all ages.
- Women of Inspiration - Saturday, July 12, versus the 2007 WNBA Champion Phoenix Mercury
o Be in attendance to hear from one of today's most influential women like Good Morning America's Robin Roberts, the Monarchs 2007 featured guest.
- Breast Health Awareness Night - Friday, July 18, versus Atlanta (team name to be determined)
o Honor breast cancer survivors at this special Monarchs game versus the newest team in the WNBA.
- Camp Day - Thursday, July 24, versus the Phoenix Mercury
o Celebrate Monarchs Mascot Monty's birthday at this special 11:30 a.m. matinee game.
- The MONTYS/Fan Appreciation Night - Tuesday, September 9, versus the Seattle Storm
o The Monarchs salute you, the fans at their final regular season home game for 2008.
Additional key weekend match-ups include: Friday, June 6, vs. the 2007 Eastern Conference Champion Detroit Shock; Saturday, July 26, vs. the Indiana Fever; and Saturday, August 30, vs. the Houston Comets.

Sacramento will be featured on national television twice during the 2008 season. The first game will be on Tuesday, May 20, at the Seattle Storm, at 7:30 p.m. and the second game will be on Thursday, July 10, vs. the Los Angeles Sparks, at 6p.m. Both games will be televised on ESPN2.

The League has not scheduled any games between July 28-August 27, 2008, to allow for WNBA players to compete for their respective national teams at the 2008 Olympic Games. During this time, the Monarchs will stay in Sacramento and take part in a variety of community-based events and activities. As the season draws near please visit SacramentoMonarchs.com for more information on Monarchs activities during the Olympic break.

With the release of the 2008 WNBA Schedule, it's a great time to purchase Monarchs tickets. Give the gift of Monarchs tickets this Holiday season with the purchase of flexible and affordable ticket plans as gift certificates. For more information, please visit SacramentoMonarchs.com. 

Following is the 2008 Monarchs regular season schedule, including key facts: 
KEY FACTS ABOUT THE SACRAMENTO MONARCHS 2008 SCHEDULE 
§ By month, the schedule breaks down as follows: May (2 home, 3 away = 5 total), June (5 home, 5 away = 10 total), July (7 home, 5 away = 12 total), August (1 home, 1 away = 2 total) and September (2 home, 3 away = 5 total).

§ By day, the schedule breaks down as follows: Tuesday (3 home, 3 away = 6 total), Wednesday (0 home, 1 away = 1 total), Thursday (2 home, 5 away = 7 total), Friday (4 home, 2 away = 6 total), Saturday (6 home, 3 away = 9 total) and Sunday (2 home, 3 away = 5 total).

§ The Monarchs longest homestand is four games, which includes contests against Seattle (July 8), Los Angeles (July 10), Phoenix (July 12) and Atlanta (July 18).

§ Sacramento embarks on six road trips of two or more games in length. The longest are two, three-game outings: Seattle (May 20), Chicago (May 22) and Connecticut (May 24); New York (June 8), Washington (June 11) and Minnesota (June 12).

§ The Monarchs will play 27 games (14 home, 13 away) before the Olympic break and 7 games (3 home, 4 away) after the break.

§ Sacramento will play all teams in the Eastern Conference twice and all teams in the Western Conference three times, except for Houston and Seattle, which will be four games each.


-more-
2008 MONARCHS REGULAR SEASON SCHEDULE - page 3 
Sacramento Monarchs 2008 Regular Season Schedule 
Date Opponent Time Site Special Events
Saturday, May 17 San Antonio Silver Stars 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena Opening Night
Tuesday, May 20 (E2) @ Seattle Storm 7:30 p.m. KeyArena
Thursday, May 22 @ Chicago Sky 5:00 p.m. UIC Pavilion
Saturday, May 24 @ Connecticut Sun 4:00 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena
Friday, May 30 Houston Comets 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Friday, June 6 Detroit Shock 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Sunday, June 8 @ New York Liberty 1:00 p.m. Madison Square Garden
Wednesday, June 11 @ Washington Mystics 4:00 p.m. Verizon Center
Thursday, June 12 @ Minnesota Lynx 5:00 p.m. Target Center
Saturday, June 14 Los Angeles Sparks 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena Dads and Daughters
Friday, June 20 Connecticut Sun 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Sunday, June 22 Chicago Sun 6:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Tuesday, June 24 @ Indiana Fever 4:00 p.m. Conseco Fieldhouse
Thursday, June 26 @ Minnesota Lynx 5:00 p.m. Target Center
Saturday, June 28 New York Liberty 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Tuesday, July 1 Washington Mystics 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Thursday, July 3 @ San Antonio Silver Stars 5:00 p.m. AT&T Center
Saturday, July 5 @ Houston Comets 12:00 p.m. Reliant Arena
Tuesday, July 8 Seattle Storm 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Thursday, July 10 (E2) Los Angeles Sparks 6:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Saturday, July 12 Phoenix Mercury 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena Women of Inspiration
Friday, July 18 Atlanta 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena Breast Health Awareness
Sunday, July 20 @ Detroit Shock 3:00 p.m. The Palace of Auburn Hills
Tuesday, July 22 @ Atlanta 8:00 a.m. Philips Arena
Thursday, July 24 Phoenix Mercury 11:30 a.m. ARCO Arena Camp Day
Saturday, July 26 Indiana Fever 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Sunday, July 27 @ Seattle Storm 6:00 p.m. KeyArena
Thursday, August 28 @ Los Angeles Sparks 7:30 p.m. STAPLES Center
Saturday, August 30 Houston Comets 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena 
Friday, September 5 @ Phoenix Mercury 7:00 p.m. US Airways Center
Sunday, September 7 Minnesota Lynx 6:00 p.m. ARCO Arena
Tuesday, September 9 Seattle Storm 7:00 p.m. ARCO Arena MONTYS/Fan Appreciation
Friday, September 12 @ Houston Comets 5:30 p.m. Reliant Arena
Saturday, September 13 @ San Antonio Silver Stars 5:00 p.m. AT&T Center

All game times are local to Sacramento (Times Tentative and Subject to Change)
E2 = ESPN2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*2008 Chicago Sky Schedule Released*

CHICAGO, December 13, 2007 - The WNBA Chicago Sky announced its 2008 schedule today. The Sky will play 34 regular season games from May through September, with a break in August for the Summer Olympics. The team opens the 2008 season on the road on Saturday, May 17, against Seattle and the WNBA's 2007 Most Valuable Player Lauren Jackson. The Sky's home opener is on Thursday, May 22 against the Sacramento Monarchs at UIC Pavilion.The Sky will play three pre-season games, including an exhibition game against the Indiana Fever in Milwaukee.
The Sky's regular season includes 20 games against Eastern Conference teams, with four games against each of six East opponents, and 14 games against Western Conference teams. With the addition of the new Atlanta franchise, the WNBA returns to a 14-team schedule.
Additional schedule highlights include:
The Sky will begin the season on the road against Seattle, returning home to play the next four games at UIC Pavilion.
The Sky hosts four Sunday games, including the September 14 regular season finale against the Houston Comets.
The Sky will play the newest WNBA franchise Atlanta team back-to-back the first weekend in June - on Friday, June 6 in Atlanta and on Saturday, June 7 at UIC Pavilion.
The Sky will meet the defending WNBA Champion Phoenix Mercury on Friday, June 20 in Phoenix and at home the following week on Thursday, June 26.
The WNBA will break for the Summer Olympics in Beijing beginning Monday, July 28 through Saturday, August 23.
The Sky is one of six independently-owned teams in the WNBA, the longest-running women's professional sports league in the world. The Sky celebrated its inaugural season in 2006, and finished a successful sophomore season with a 14-20 record and guard Armintie Price named WNBA Rookie of the Year. The team will have the number two pick in the 2008 WNBA Draft, which is expected to be one of the best rookie classes in the history of the league. For more information and to purchase 2008 season tickets, visit www.chicagosky.net.
CHICAGO SKY 2008 REGULAR SEASON SCHEDULE
Date Opponent Time
APRIL
Wed. 30 Seattle, Pre-sesaon 7:00 p.m.
MAY
Sat. 3 Indiana, Exhibition 7:00 p.m. at Milwaukee
Thur. 8 Los Angeles, Pre-season 7:00 p.m.
Sat. 17 at Seattle 9:00 p.m.
Thu. 22 Los Angeles 7:00 p.m.
Thu. 29 Minnesota 7:00 p.m.
JUNE
Sun. 1 Connecticut 4:00 p.m.
Tue. 3 Los Angeles 7:00 p.m.
Fri. 6 at Atlanta 6:30 p.m.
Sat. 7 Atlanta 7:00 p.m.
Fri. 13 Washington 7:30 p.m.
Wed. 18 at Los Angeles 9:30 p.m.
Fri. 20 at Phoenix 9:00 p.m.
Sun. 22 at Sacramento 8:00 p.m.
Thu. 26 Phoenix 8:00 p.m.
Sat. 28 Detroit 7:00 p.m.
JULY
Tue. 1 at Minnesota 7:00 p.m.
Wed. 2 at Indiana 6:00 p.m.
Sat. 5 at Atlanta 6:30 p.m.
Thu. 10 San Antonio 6:00 p.m.
Sat. 12 at Indiana 6:00 p.m.
Sun. 13 Atlanta 5:00 p.m.
Wed. 16 at Detroit 11:00 a.m.
Fri. 18 Connecticut 7:30 p.m.
Sun. 20 at Connecticut 12:00 p.m.
Tue. 22 Indiana 7:00 p.m.
Thu. 24 at San Antonio 11:30 a.m.
Sun. 27 at Houston 7:30 p.m.
OLYMPICS BREAK: July 28 - August 23
AUGUST
Thu. 28 at New York 6:30 p.m.
Fri. 29 at Washington 6:00 p.m.
Sun. 31 Detroit 5:00 p.m.
SEPTEMBER
Thu. 4 Seattle 7:00 p.m.
Fri. 5 at Connecticut 6:00 p.m.
Sun. 7 at New York 12:00 p.m.
Tue. 9 Washington 7:00 p.m.
Fri. 12 New York 7:30 p.m.
Sun. 14 Houston 3:00 p.m.
All times are CDT (Chicago time)
Schedule is subject to change.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mystics 2008 Schedule Released*

Washington, D.C. -The Women's National Basketball Association (WNBA) released the league's 2008 schedule today. The Washington Mystics will kick off its 11th season on May 17th at 7:00 p.m. against the 2007 Eastern Conference finalist, Indiana Fever. Washington will host the club's home opener on Sunday, May 25th, against the four-time WNBA Champion, Houston Comets at 4:00 p.m. The Mystics' annual camp day game for local children's camps and groups will be held on Wednesday, July 23rd at 11:30 a.m. against the New York Liberty. The Mystics will play on six Sundays, four Tuesdays, two Wednesdays, three Fridays and two Saturdays. Washington will be featured on four National television games. The Mystics will face the following opponents at 3:30 p.m. on ABC on the following dates: Saturday, May 31st against the Los Angeles Sparks, Sunday, July 6th against the San Antonio Silver Stars, and Sunday, July 13th against the Connecticut Sun. The 2007 WNBA Champions, Phoenix Mercury, will host the Mystics on Tuesday, June 3rd, in a game that will be broadcast on ESPN2 at 7:30 p.m.

"We are excited about our 2008 schedule, which provides an excellent mix of weekdays vs. weekend outings, including 10 dates on either a Friday, Saturday or Sunday," said Mystics Chief Operating Officer Greg Bibb. "In addition, Mystics fans around the country will have the opportunity to see a minimum of four games thanks to our WNBA National Television partners, ABC and ESPN2." 

The Mystics will have the sixth pick in the WNBA draft to be held in April. Washington finished the 2007 campaign with a 16-18 record, following a thrilling game against the Connecticut Sun where Forward Monique Currie hit the game winning shot with .1 second left on the clock. 

In 2007, Washington hosted the WNBA All-Star game with Mystics players Alana Beard and DeLisha Milton-Jones named to the Eastern Conference All-Star team. Guard Laurie Koehn set a new record to win the Three Point Shootout contest in front of the home crowd. Washington's roster also features Coco Miller, DC native, Nikki Teasley as well as 2007 Most Improved Player of the Year Candidate, Nakia Sanford. 

Season tickets and partial plans for the 2008 Mystics season are currently on sale and can be purchased by calling the Mystics Sales Office at 1-877-DC-HOOP1

The following is a complete listing of the Mystics 2008 schedule. All times are listed as Eastern Standard Time.
2008 Washington Mystics Schedule


DATE OPPONENT TIME TV 
May Sat. 17 AT Indiana 7:00 pm 
Thu. 22 AT New York 7:30 pm 
Sun. 25 Houston 4:00 pm 
Tue. 27 Atlanta 7:00 pm 
Sat. 31 Los Angeles 3:30 pm ABC
Jun. Tue. 3 AT Phoenix 7:30 pm ESPN2
Fri. 6 AT San Antonio 7:00 pm 
Sun. 8 AT Connecticut 3:00 pm 
Wed. 11 Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Fri. 13 AT Chicago 7:30 pm 
Wed. 18 AT Houston 7:30 pm 
Fri. 20 Atlanta 7:00 pm 
Tue. 24 Phoenix 7:00 pm 
Thu. 26 AT Los Angeles 7:30 pm 
Sun. 29 AT Seattle 6:00 pm 
Jul. Tue. 1 AT Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Sun. 6 San Antonio 1:00 pm ABC 
Tue. 8 Indiana 7:00 pm 
Fri. 11 AT Detroit 7:30 pm 
Sun. 13 Connecticut 3:30 pm ABC
Thu. 17 AT New York 7:30 pm 
Fri. 18 Detroit 7:00 pm 
Sun. 20 Seattle 4:00 pm 
Wed. 23 New York 11:30 am 
Fri. 25 AT Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Sun. 27 Connecticut 4:00 pm 
Aug. Fri. 29 Chicago 7:00 pm 
Sat. 30 AT Minnesota 7:00 pm 
Sep. Tue. 2 Indiana 7:00 pm 
Sat. 6 Detroit 6:00 pm 
Tue. 9 AT Chicago 7:00 pm 
Thu. 11 AT Detroit 7:30 pm 
Sat. 13 AT Connecticut 4:00 pm 
Sun. 14 Minnesota 4:00 pm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks, Lisa Leslie To Open 2008 Season With Five-Game Trip*

LOS ANGELES - The Los Angeles Sparks, highlighted by the return of Lisa Leslie to the hardwood, will tip-off their 2008 WNBA season with a five-game trip, starting May 17 in Phoenix, airing at 12:30 p.m. PT on ABC. The Sparks return home to STAPLES Center for their home opener on June 6 at 7:30 p.m. with a rematch against the Mercury.The 2008 Sparks schedule features a total of 34 regular-season games, 17 of which will take place on Lisa Leslie Court at STAPLES Center between May and September. The Sparks will play in-conference rivals three or four times in the regular season and out-of-conference foes on two occasions.
"We are committed to the fans of L.A. to bring the highest level of play to the court for 2008," said co-owner Kathy Goodman. "With Lisa Leslie back and the number-one draft pick, this schedule provides a great opportunity to fire-up old rivalries and ignite new ones."
The new WNBA franchise in Atlanta will begin play in 2008, bringing to 14 the total number of teams. The yet-to-be-named Atlanta team will compete in the Eastern Conference with the Connecticut Sun, Chicago Sky, Detroit Shock, Indiana Fever, New York Liberty and Washington Mystics, while the Houston Comets, Sparks, Minnesota Lynx, Phoenix Mercury, Sacramento Monarchs, San Antonio Silver Stars and Seattle Storm square off in the Western Conference.
With more than 25 players expected to compete during the 2008 Olympic Summer Games in Beijing, China (Aug. 8-24), the league has not scheduled any games between July 28 - Aug. 27. Instead, the WNBA season will be extended by three weeks, so WNBA players can represent their home countries in the 2008 Games. WNBA teams and players will remain active in the communities while on hiatus from regular-season action. Sparks players not competing in the Olympics will participate in a variety of community-based events and activities designed to give fans a unique opportunity to interact with their favorite WNBA teams.
The second half of the season will tip-off on Aug. 28 as the Sparks host the Monarchs at STAPLES Center at 7:30 p.m. The regular-season schedule concludes Sept. 14 with the playoffs scheduled to begin on Sept. 18.
With combined coverage on ABC and ESPN2, next year will feature 21 national telecasts. ESPN2 will once again be the source of appointment viewing for WNBA fans next season as the third consecutive year of "WNBA Tuesdays" gives fans the opportunity to watch WNBA action on nine Tuesday nights throughout the regular season. ESPN's long-term commitment to the WNBA was extended last summer for an additional eight years, through the 2016 season, which will mark 20 years of the WNBA on ESPN. The WNBA's relationship with ESPN began with the league's inaugural season in 1997.
Rounding out the broadcast schedule, NBA TV, the league's 24-hour television network, will televise 70 regular- season contests. 
Fans purchasing Sparks Holiday Packages receive 2008 season tickets, an invitation to an exclusive meet & greet reception with Lisa Leslie, and a picture that she will autograph. Full season ticket packages start at $120 per seat for 16 home games. Orders by Dec. 20, 2007 will be gift wrapped. For Sparks' season ticket information, call 1-877-44-SPARKS. 
The complete 2008 Sparks' regular season and national broadcast schedule follows. 
2008 LOS ANGELES SPARKS SCHEDULE^
*** (all times local) ***
DATE OPPONENT TIME 
May Sat. 17 AT Phoenix 12:30 pm 
Sun. 25 AT Atlanta 3:00 pm 
Thu. 29 AT Indiana 7:00 pm 
Sat. 31 AT Washington 3:30 pm 
Jun.Tue. 3 AT Chicago 7:00 pm 
Fri. 6 Phoenix 7:30 pm 
Wed. 11 Detroit 7:30 pm 
Fri. 13 Connecticut 7:30 pm 
Sat. 14 AT Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Wed. 18 Chicago 7:30 pm 
Fri. 20 AT San Antonio 7:00 pm 
Sun. 22 Indiana 6:30 pm 
Tue. 24 Seattle 12:30 pm 
Thu. 26 Washington 7:30 pm 
Jul.Tue. 1 New York 7:30 pm 
Thu. 3 Minnesota 7:30 pm 
Sun. 6 Phoenix 6:30 pm 
Wed. 9 Houston 7:30 pm 
Thu. 10 AT Sacramento 6:00 pm 
Sat. 12 AT Seattle 7:00 pm 
Mon. 14 San Antonio 7:30 pm 
Thu. 17 AT Phoenix 7:00 pm 
Sat. 19 AT Houston 7:30 pm 
Tue. 22 AT Detroit 7:00 pm 
Thu. 24 AT Connecticut 7:00 pm 
Fri. 25 AT New York 7:30 pm 
Sun. 27 AT Minnesota 5:00 pm 
Aug.Thu. 28 Sacramento 7:30 pm 
Sat. 30 San Antonio 7:30 pm 
Sep.Mon. 1 Minnesota 7:30 pm 
Fri. 5 AT San Antonio 7:00 pm 
Sat. 6 AT Houston 7:30 pm 
Thu. 11 Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Sun. 14 Seattle 2:00 pm 
^ schedule subject to change 

3-3-3 
Sparks announce 2008 WNBA schedule 
2008 Los Angeles Sparks National Television Schedule* 
Day Date Eastern Local Away Home Network 
Saturday May 17 3:30 PM 12:30 PM Los Angeles Phoenix ABC 
Saturday May 31 3:30 PM 3:30 PM Los Angeles Washington ABC 
Thursday July 10 9:00 PM 6:00 PM Los Angeles Sacramento ESPN2 #
Tuesday July 22 7:00 PM 7:00 PM Los Angeles Detroit ESPN2 
Sunday September 14 5:00 PM 2:00 PM Seattle Los Angeles ESPN2 
# ESPN2 will televise one game on this day 
* schedule subject to change


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Minnesota Lynx to Open 10th Anniversary Season at Home against Detroit Shock*

MINNEAPOLIS/ST. PAUL - The Minnesota Lynx, who will celebrate their 10th Anniversary in 2008, open the historic season against the Eastern Conference Champion Detroit Shock on Sunday, May 18, at 5 p.m., at the Target Center. The 2008 WNBA campaign consists of 34 regular-season games (17 home/17 away) from May through September. 
The season-opener commemorates the first game in Lynx history, when Minnesota made its WNBA debut on June 12, 1999, with a 68-51 win over the Shock at the Target Center.

Similar to the hiatus taken in the middle of the 2004 season, the WNBA will not play regular-season games from July 28-Aug. 27 in order to accommodate more than 25 WNBA players expected to compete in the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China (Aug. 8-24).

"We are very excited to see our 10th Anniversary Season taking shape with the release of the 2008 WNBA schedule," said Angela Taylor, Lynx Vice President of Business Operations. "Ten years is such a special milestone for women's sports in general and specifically for the Minnesota Lynx organization, the fans who have been so loyal over the years, and the Minnesota community that continues to support our team. There is so much surrounding our 10th Anniversary for fans to be excited about, ranging from reliving the amazing last-second victories and spectacular performances by various players to the unveiling of new programs and initiatives. Plans are in the works to showcase 10 years of Minnesota Lynx history throughout 2008, including the kickoff of the season in front of the best fans in the WNBA here at home in the Target Center against Detroit on May 18."

Minnesota will play host to the Connecticut Sun on June 10 at 6 p.m. in a nationally televised game on ESPN2. The Lynx will also have games telecast locally on FSN North with the complete television schedule to be released at a later date.

In addition to kicking off the 10th Anniversary celebration against the Shock on Opening Day, the Lynx will again mark their introduction to the WNBA when they host the Sacramento Monarchs at the Target Center on June 12, the anniversary of the first game in team history. Other key dates include: The first of two visits to the Target Center by the defending WNBA champion Phoenix Mercury on Saturday, May 31, and the first trip to Minnesota for the Atlanta expansion team on Wednesday, July 9.

The Lynx will begin the 33-day Olympic break following a game on Sunday, July 27, against the Los Angeles Sparks, which will feature the only visit to Minneapolis for the No. 1 selection in the 2008 WNBA Draft.

During the break, Lynx players not competing in the Olympics will remain in the Twin Cities to participate in a variety of community-based events and activities designed to give fans a unique opportunity to interact with them off of the court.

Following the 2008 Olympic Games, in which the United States looks to earn its fourth consecutive Olympic gold medal in women's basketball, Minnesota returns to action against the Washington Mystics on Saturday, Aug. 30, at the Target Center.

"When I look back on the 2007 season, I think we played some of our best basketball near the end of the season and finished with a lot of momentum," said Lynx guard Seimone Augustus. "Now that the schedule has been unveiled, it is exciting to think about how that momentum will help us kick off our 10th season in 2008 and hopefully win a lot more games in front of the best fans in the WNBA in Minnesota."

Season and group tickets are on sale now. Be a part of this historic 10th Anniversary season by calling 612-673-8400, e-mailing [email protected] or visiting the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.

Key Facts About The 2008 Lynx Regular-Season Schedule

* By month, the schedule breaks down as follows: May (two home, two away = four total), June (six home, five away = 11 total), July (six home, five away = 11 total), August (one home, none away = one total), September (two home, five away = seven total).

* By day, the schedule breaks down as follows: Monday (none home, one away = one total), Tuesday (five home, two away = seven total), Wednesday (one home, one away = two total), Thursday (two home, four away = six total), Friday (two home, two away = four total), Saturday (four home, five away = nine total), Sunday (three home, two away = five total).

* Minnesota is 4-5 in season openers, including 3-2 at Target Center.

* The longest Lynx homestands are three-game affairs from June 8-12 (San Antonio, Connecticut, Sacramento) and June 21-26 (Houston, New York, Sacramento). The longest road trip is Sept. 1-7 (Los Angeles, Phoenix, Seattle, and Sacramento).

* The Lynx play three sets of back-to-back games this season: June 20 (at Detroit) and June 21 (Houston); July 24 (at Indiana) and July 25 (San Antonio); and Sept. 6 (at Seattle) and Sept. 7 (at Sacramento).

* Western Conference: Houston (H: 6/21, 7/12; A: 5/27, 7/17); Los Angeles (H: 7/27; A: 7/3, 9/1); Phoenix (H: 5/31, 9/12; A: 9/3); Sacramento (H: 6/12, 6/26; A: 9/7) San Antonio (H: 6/8, 7/25; A: 6/28, 7/19); Seattle (H: 7/22; A: 7/5, 9/6).

* Eastern Conference: Atlanta (H: 7/9; A: 6/3); Chicago (H: 7/1; A: 5/29) Connecticut (H: 6/10; A: 6/6); Detroit (H: 5/18; A: 6/20); Indiana (H: 9/9; A: 7/24); New York (H: 6/24; A: 6/14); Washington (H: 8/30; A: 9/14).

Minnesota Lynx
2008 Regular-Season Schedule

MONTH DAY DATE OPPONENT TIME
May Sun. 18 DETROIT 5:00 p.m.
Tue. 27 at Houston 7:30 p.m.
Thu. 29 at Chicago 7:00 p.m.
Sat. 31 PHOENIX 7:00 p.m.
June Tue. 3 at Atlanta 6:00 p.m.
Fri. 6 at Connecticut 6:00 p.m.
Sun. 8 SAN ANTONIO 5:00 p.m.
Tue. 10 CONNECTICUT * 6:00 p.m.
Thu. 12 SACRAMENTO 7:00 p.m.
Sat. 14 at New York 6:30 p.m.
Fri. 20 at Detroit 6:30 p.m.
Sat. 21 HOUSTON 7:00 p.m.
Tue. 24 NEW YORK 7:00 p.m.
Thu. 26 SACRAMENTO 7:00 p.m.
Sat. 28 at San Antonio 7:00 p.m.
July Tue. 1 CHICAGO 7:00 p.m.
Thu. 3 at Los Angeles 9:30 p.m.
Sat. 5 at Seattle 9:00 p.m.
Wed. 9 ATLANTA 7:00 p.m.
Sat. 12 HOUSTON 7:00 p.m.
Thu. 17 at Houston 11:00 a.m.
Sat. 19 at San Antonio 7:00 p.m.
Tue. 22 SEATTLE 12:00 p.m.
Thu. 24 at Indiana 6:00 p.m.
Fri. 25 SAN ANTONIO 7:00 p.m.
Sun. 27 LOS ANGELES 5:00 p.m.
Aug. Sat. 30 WASHINGTON 7:00 p.m.
Sept. Mon. 1 at Los Angeles 9:30 p.m.
Wed. 3 at Phoenix 9:00 p.m.
Sat. 6 at Seattle 9:00 p.m.
Sun. 7 at Sacramento 8:00 p.m.
Tue. 9 INDIANA 7:00 p.m.
Fri. 12 PHOENIX 7:00 p.m.
Sun. 14 at Washington 3:00 p.m.

Home games in capital letters. All times Central.
* Nationally telecast on ESPN2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fever Announces 2008 Schedule*

INDIANAPOLIS - The Indiana Fever has announced its 2008 Women's National Basketball Association schedule. Indiana will play 34 regular-season games beginning with a home and season opener Saturday, May 17, against the Washington Mystics. Eastern Conference finalists in two of the past three seasons and playing under the direction of first-year Head Coach Lin Dunn, the Fever's schedule includes 20 games against the East and 14 against the West. With the recent addition of the yet-to-be-named Atlanta franchise, the WNBA returns to a 14-team schedule, the same as in 2006. The Fever will play three games apiece against Eastern Conference foes Connecticut, Detroit, Chicago and Washington; and square off against New York and newcomer Atlanta four times. Home and away games are scheduled against each of seven Western Conference opponents.
Indiana will appear twice on the WNBA's 23-game national television schedule. Both games are on ESPN2 - at Connecticut on May 27, and at New York on June 26. The team's local television schedule is yet to be determined.
The 2008 schedule also includes a month-long hiatus to accommodate the 2008 Olympic Games held in Beijing, China (August 8-24). With more than 25 WNBA players expected to compete during the 2008 Olympic Games, the league has not scheduled any games between July 28 and August 27. Instead, the WNBA season will be extended by three weeks so WNBA players can represent their home countries in the 2008 Olympic Games. Similar to the 2004 season that also saw a break in the schedule for the Olympics, WNBA teams and players will remain active in the communities while on hiatus from regular season action.
Following the 2008 Olympic Games, the WNBA will tip off the second half of the season on August 28. The regular season schedule concludes on September 14 with the playoffs scheduled to begin on September 18.
Fever schedule highlights for the upcoming season include:
Ÿ Indiana's home opener is Saturday, May 17 against All-Star Alana Beard and the Washington Mystics.
Ÿ The Fever plays four of its first six games at Conseco Fieldhouse, before playing six of its next nine on the road during the month of June.
Ÿ In a rematch of last year's Eastern Conference Finals, Indiana battles Detroit in two early games in May. The Shock hosts Indiana in the second game of the season, May 21. Ten days later, May 31, the Fever hosts Detroit with Katie Smith and Head Coach Bill Laimbeer.
Ÿ Connecticut and former Purdue and Perry Meridian High School star Katie Douglas come to Conseco Fieldhouse in two of three meetings against the Sun. Douglas returns to her hometown on Saturday, July 5 and Thursday, Aug. 28.
Ÿ Indiana hosts five of six games to begin its July schedule, highlighted by a visit from WNBA newcomer Atlanta during the Fever's annual afternoon Camp Day, on Wednesday, July 16. 
Ÿ The Fever's I-65 series is renewed again with three games against the Chicago Sky, all within three weeks in July. The Sky visits Conseco Fieldhouse on July 2 and 12.
Ÿ The Fever returns from the Olympic hiatus with consecutive home games on Aug. 28 and 30 against Connecticut and Atlanta, respectively, before hitting the road in four straight away games, Sept. 2-9.
Ÿ The Fever hosts each Western Conference team once, including a season-ending home matchup with defending WNBA champion Phoenix on Saturday, Sept. 13.

For season ticket information, call (317) 917-2500.
2008 INDIANA FEVER REGULAR SEASON SCHEDULE

Date Opponent Time National TV
MAY
Sat. 17 Washington 7:00 p.m. 
Wed. 21 at Detroit 7:30 p.m. 
Tue. 27 at Connecticut 7:00 p.m. ESPN2
Thu. 29 Los Angeles 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 31 Detroit 7:00 p.m. 

JUNE
Sat. 7 Houston 7:00 p.m. 
Wed. 11 at San Antonio 8:00 p.m. 
Fri. 13 at Atlanta 7:30 p.m. 
Sun. 15 San Antonio 6:00 p.m. 
Wed. 18 New York 7:00 p.m. 
Fri. 20 at Seattle 10:00 p.m. 
Sun. 22 at Los Angeles 9:30 p.m. 
Tue. 24 Sacramento 7:00 p.m. 
Thu. 26 at New York 7:00 p.m. ESPN2
Sat. 28 at Houston 8:30 p.m. 

JULY
Wed. 2 Chicago 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 5 Connecticut 7:00 p.m. 
Tue. 8 at Washington 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 12 Chicago 7:00 p.m. 
Wed. 16 Atlanta 1:00 p.m. 
Fri. 18 Seattle 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 19 at New York 7:30 p.m. 
Tue. 22 at Chicago 8:00 p.m. 
Thu. 24 Minnesota 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 26 at Sacramento 10:00 p.m. 
Sun. 27 at Phoenix 9:00 p.m. 

[7/28 to 8/27: Break for 2008 Olympics in Beijing, China]

AUGUST
Thu. 28 Connecticut 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 30 Atlanta 7:00 p.m. 

SEPTEMBER
Tue. 2 at Washington 7:00 p.m. 
Fri. 5 at Detroit 7:30 p.m. 
Mon. 8 at Atlanta 7:00 p.m. 
Tue. 9 at Minnesota 8:00 p.m. 
Thu. 11 New York 7:00 p.m. 
Sat. 13 Phoenix 6:00 p.m. 

All times are ET
Times are subject to change

For season or group ticket information, call (317) 917-2500.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Connecticut Sun Announce 2008 Schedule*

UNCASVILLE, Conn. (December 13, 2007) - The Connecticut Sun will host the Atlanta franchise at Mohegan Sun Arena on May 17th, opening the 2008 season against the newest member of the WNBA.Entering their sixth season in Connecticut, the Sun will play four of their first five games at home, including three against conference opponents. Swin Cash leads the Eastern Conference rival Detroit Shock into Mohegan Sun Arena on June 24th. The Sun will host Diana Taurasi and the defending champion Phoenix Mercury on June 29th, and Sue Bird and the Seattle Storm on August 31st.
"I feel the schedule is very favorable compared to years past," Sun General Manager Chris Sienko said. "With limited back-to-backs (only three) this year, an early season West Coast swing and some prime match-ups at home, fans will certainly enjoy the season. Additionally, with an Olympic break in August, it will give us a great opportunity to get the athletes out into the community, run some basketball camps, and prepare for the remainder of the season and playoffs."
Three of Connecticut's five nationally televised games will be played in Mohegan Sun Arena, including Indiana (May 27th on ESPN2), New York (July 15th on ESPN2) and Seattle (ABC). The Sun will also be seen nationwide at Minnesota (June 10th on ESPN2) and at Washington (July 13th on ABC). Connecticut will play eight of its 17 home games on either Saturday or Sunday, and will be home for four of its final six games, including the season finale against Washington on September 13th.
"It's probably one of the more balanced schedules we've had since we've been here from both a travel and a marketing standpoint at home," Sun Head Coach Mike Thibault said. "We are fortunate not to have as many back-to-backs this year. The league made a great effort to balance out days without big gaps in the schedule, and we get to play four of our last six at home."
Two-time Eastern Conference Champions, the Sun have never failed to reach the playoffs.
Connecticut Sun season ticket plans are on sale and can be reserved by calling a Sun Ticket Sales Representative at 1.877.SUN.TIXX, e-mailing the Sun at [email protected] or visiting www.connecticutsun.com.
CONNECTICUT SUN SCHEDULE
DATE OPPONENT TIME
May Sat. 17 Atlanta 4:00 pm
Sun. 18 AT New York 4:00 pm
Sat. 24 Sacramento 7:00 pm
Tue. 27 Indiana 7:00 pm ESPN2
Fri. 30 New York 7:00 pm
Jun.Sun. 1 AT Chicago 4:00 pm
Fri. 6 Minnesota 7:00 pm
Sun. 8 Washington 3:00 pm
Tue. 10 AT Minnesota 6:00 pm ESPN2
Fri. 13 AT Los Angeles 7:30 pm
Mon. 16 AT Seattle 7:00 pm
Wed. 18 AT Phoenix 7:00 pm
Fri. 20 AT Sacramento 7:00 pm
Tue. 24 Detroit 7:00 pm
Thu. 26 AT Detroit 7:30 pm
Fri. 27 Atlanta 7:00 pm
Sun. 29 Phoenix 1:00 pm
Jul.Tue. 1 Houston 7:00 pm
Sat. 5 AT Indiana 7:00 pm
Tue. 8 AT Detroit 7:30 pm
Sun. 13 AT Washington 3:30 pm ABC
Tue. 15 New York 7:00 pm ESPN2
Fri. 18 AT Chicago 7:30 pm
Sun. 20 Chicago 1:00 pm
Thu. 24 Los Angeles 7:00 pm
Sun. 27 AT Washington 4:00 pm
Aug.Thu. 28 AT Indiana 7:00 pm
Fri. 29 AT Atlanta 7:30 pm
Sun. 31 Seattle 1:00 pm ABC
Sep.Fri. 5 Chicago 7:00 pm
Sun. 7 San Antonio 1:00 pm
Tue. 9 AT Houston 7:30 pm
Thu. 11 AT San Antonio 7:00 pm
Sat. 13 Washington 4:00 pm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm Open at KeyArena on May 17 vs. Chicago*

SEATTLE, Thursday, Dec. 13, 2007 - The Seattle Storm will open its 2008 WNBA campaign at home at KeyArena on Saturday, May 17 when they play host to the Chicago Sky. The WNBA will tip off its 12th season of play on May 17, as 12 of the league's 14 teams square off on opening day. 
2008 will mark the ninth season for the Storm, who will play on national television four times this season including two broadcasts on ABC and two on ESPN2. Highlighting the Storm's national television coverage is a home game against Western Conference rival Sacramento on May 20 from KeyArena. 

Weekends will be busy at KeyArena this season as 11 of the 17 regular season Storm home games will be played on Friday, Saturday or Sunday. The weekend matchups include the four-time WNBA Champion Houston Comets on Sunday, June 1, the Eastern Conference Champion Detroit Shock on Saturday, June 7 and the return of Lisa Leslie and the Los Angeles Sparks on Saturday, July 12.

"2008 will prove to be an exciting season in the WNBA as we will again see some great match-ups of the best players in the world competing at KeyArena," said Storm COO Karen Bryant. "This will also be an intriguing year with the Summer Olympics in the middle of our season with Sue Bird and Lauren Jackson competing. We look forward to another energized season of Storm basketball at KeyArena next summer and we're continuing to work hard towards our opener on May 17."

With more than 25 players expected to compete for the gold during the 2008 Olympic Games held in Beijing, China (August 8-24), the league has not scheduled any games between July 28 - August 27. Instead, the WNBA season will be extended by three weeks so WNBA players can represent their home countries in the 2008 Olympic Games. 

The 2008 Storm schedule follows - All Times PT:

Saturday May 17 Chicago 7:00 pm Saturday July 5 Minnesota 7:00 pm
Tuesday May 20 Sacramento 7:30 pm Tuesday July 8 at Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Thursday May 22 at Phoenix 7:00 pm Thursday July 10 Phoenix 12:00 pm 
Saturday May 24 at San Antonio 12:30 pm Saturday July 12 Los Angeles 7:00 pm
Friday May 30 San Antonio 7:00 pm Friday July 18 at Indiana 4:00 pm
Sunday June 1 Houston 6:00 pm Sunday July 20 at Washington 1:00 pm
Tuesday June 3 at New York 4:30 pm Tuesday July 22 at Minnesota 10:00 am
Wednesday June 4 at Detroit 4:30 pm Friday July 25 at Phoenix 7:00 pm
Saturday June 7 Detroit 7:00 pm Sunday July 27 Sacramento 6:00 pm
Wednesday June 11 Phoenix 7:00 pm Thursday Aug. 28 Houston 7:00 pm
Friday June 13 at San Antonio 5:00 pm Sunday Aug. 31 at Connecticut 10:00 am
Saturday June 14 at Houston 5:30 pm Tuesday Sept. 2 at Atlanta 4:00 pm
Monday June 16 Connecticut 7:00 pm Thursday Sept. 4 at Chicago 5:00 pm
Friday June 20 Indiana 7:00 pm Saturday Sept. 6 Minnesota 7:00 pm
Tuesday June 24 at Los Angeles 12:30 pm Tuesday Sept. 9 at Sacramento 7:00 pm
Sunday June 29 Washington 6:00 pm Friday Sept. 12 Atlanta 7:00 pm
Thursday July 3 New York 7:00 pm Sunday Sept. 14 at Los Angeles 2:00 pm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*2008 NY Liberty Schedule Released*

The New York Liberty announced its regular season schedule for 2008, the franchise's twelfth year as a charter member of the Women's National Basketball Association (WNBA). The season will open in front of the team's home crowd at Madison Square Garden for the fourth time in franchise history, when head coach Pat Coyle leads the Liberty squad against its Eastern Conference rival Connecticut Sun on Sunday, May 18. "Last year's Liberty team captured the hearts of New York fans through their tireless effort, team oriented commitment and thrilling playoff run," said Carol Blazejowski, Senior Vice President and General Manager. "As we look forward to our twelfth WNBA season, we plan to build on the great strides we made last year, with our ultimate goal continuing to be bringing Liberty fans the championship trophy they so deserve. As always, we are committed to continuing to provide our fans with competitive, up tempo basketball in a fun-filled in-arena environment unique to Liberty basketball and the WNBA." 
The Liberty will be featured on national television three times during the 2008 season, with two home matches and one away match. New York native Sue Bird and the Seattle Storm will invade The Garden on Tuesday, June 3, while Rutgers alumna Cappie Pondexter, UConn's Diana Taurasi and the defending WNBA champion Phoenix Mercury visit New York on Sunday, June 22. 
In order to accommodate WNBA players who are expected to represent their individual countries during the 2008 Summer Olympic Games, the league will not play regular season games from July 28 to August 27. The Liberty will resume its season on Thursday, August 28 against the Chicago Sky at The Garden. 
Click below to see the 2008 regular season schedule: http://msgnyc.com/index.cfm?n35043s6177c12475238t6209o32002


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

The WNBA gets more games on national TV than the NHL!


----------

